# Windows 10 Tweaks



## W1zzard (Jul 9, 2015)

I've started to look into Windows 10 for desktop and benchmarking usage.

Share the tweaks you find useful, I'll integrate them into first post.

Also see here for a more batch-oriented approach: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks-for-vga-benchmark.228698/

*Download Microsoft Windows 10 ISO or make USB stick Installer*


Spoiler



http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

Download the tool on any Windows machine, start it, select "Create Installation Media for other computer", then follow the prompts to either create an ISO or write data to a USB stick



*Remove Microsoft OneDrive*


Spoiler





```
@echo off
echo Uninstalling OneDrive...
start /wait "" "%SYSTEMROOT%\SYSWOW64\ONEDRIVESETUP.EXE" /UNINSTALL

rd C:\OneDriveTemp /Q /S >NUL 2>&1
rd "%USERPROFILE%\OneDrive" /Q /S >NUL 2>&1
rd "%LOCALAPPDATA%\Microsoft\OneDrive" /Q /S >NUL 2>&1
rd "%PROGRAMDATA%\Microsoft OneDrive" /Q /S >NUL 2>&1

reg add "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}\ShellFolder" /f /v Attributes /t REG_DWORD /d 0 >NUL 2>&1
reg add "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{018D5C66-4533-4307-9B53-224DE2ED1FE6}\ShellFolder" /f /v Attributes /t REG_DWORD /d 0 >NUL 2>&1

echo.
echo OneDrive has been removed. Windows Explorer needs to be restarted.
pause

start /wait TASKKILL /F /IM explorer.exe
start explorer.exe
```




*Remove as many Apps as possible* (more than you could remove by clicking uninstall)


Spoiler



This will uninstall all apps, except for the Windows Store, so you can reinstall apps in case you need them later.


```
powershell "Get-AppXPackage | Where Name -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppXPackage"
powershell "sleep 5"
powershell "Get-AppXProvisionedPackage -online | Where DisplayName -NotLike "*WindowsStore*" | Remove-AppxProvisionedPackage –online"
```









*Remove individual pre-installed Windows 10 Apps*


Spoiler



To uninstall apps for the current user, in an elevated PowerShell run the following commands. This frees up around 500 MB disk space.

These commands will not remove App Store & App connector, so you can reinstall apps using the Store.

If you want to keep certain packages, just exclude that package's command line

```
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *BingFinance* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *BingNews* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *BingSports* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *BingWeather* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *Getstarted* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *MicrosoftOfficeHub* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *MicrosoftSolitaireCollection* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *Office.OneNote* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *People* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *SkypeApp* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *Windows.Photos* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsAlarms* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsCalculator* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsCamera* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *windowscommunicationsapps* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsMaps* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsPhone* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *WindowsSoundRecorder* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *XboxApp* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *ZuneMusic* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *ZuneVideo* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *3DBuilder* | Remove-AppxPackage"
```

To permanently remove apps (delete their installation files, frees up another 500 MB), in PowerShell run:

```
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *BingFinance* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *BingNews* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *BingSports* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *BingWeather* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *Getstarted* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *MicrosoftOfficeHub* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *MicrosoftSolitaireCollection* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *Office.OneNote* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *People* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *SkypeApp* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *Windows.Photos* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsAlarms* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsCalculator* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsCamera* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *windowscommunicationsapps* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsMaps* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsPhone* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *WindowsSoundRecorder* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *XboxApp* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *ZuneMusic* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *ZuneVideo* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
powershell "Get-appxprovisionedpackage -online | Where DisplayName -like *3DBuilder* | remove-appxprovisionedpackage -online"
```




*Hide the Search Box in Taskbar*


Spoiler



Right click on the taskbar background, then go to Search -> Hidden








*Enable the Administrator account to use Microsoft Edge and other Metro-style apps*


Spoiler





```
reg add HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System /v FilterAdministratorToken /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
```




*Show removed hardware devices so you can uninstall them from device manager*


Spoiler



This also works on Windows 7/8/8.1


```
setx DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES 1 -m
```

or manual: Go to System -> System Properties -> Environment Variables -> New

Add a variable named _DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES_ with value 1





Now you can go into Device Manager, from its menu select View -> Show Hidden Devices and it will display all devices that were once installed, but removed since, in a faded out display.







*Disable hibernation on desktops, to free up disk space on C: drive (equal to RAM size)*


Spoiler



This also works on Windows 7/8/8.1


```
powercfg -h off
```




*Remove background image of Microsoft Windows 10 Logon Screen*


Spoiler





```
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f
```








*Remove the Homegroup icon from Explorer*


Spoiler



Windows + R -> services.msc
Go to: HomeGroup Provider (not HomeGroup Listener)
Double-click the service and select Startup type: Disabled


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 9, 2015)

Temporarily unbanning myself for this.

I mentioned in another thread that you can, I presume, disable the keylogger. At least to some extent. There's an On/Off switch found in Settings under Privacy \ General labeled "Send Microsoft info about how I write to help us improve typing and writing in the future".

I recently found the Screen Saver Settings panel/window by typing the word "screensaver" into the search box in the taskbar. Which will give you a couple options to click on. "Change screen saver" and "Turn screen saver on or off". Both will open Screen Saver Settings by clicking on them.

I've also disabled UAC. Using the standard method. Control Panel > User Accounts > User Accounts > Change User Account Control settings. Then selecting "Never notify".

I'm not sure any of those would be considered tweaks. But I thought I should mention them just in case.

The only real tweaking I've done is with Ultimate Windows Tweaker 3.1(.2.0). Which I've only used to "Remove Shortcut Arrows From Shortcut Icons", and "Remove "-Shortcut" Suffix For New Shortcuts". Both tweaks can be found under Customization below the File Explorer tab, and appear to work as they should. Though the check box doesn't stay checked for latter, and I'm not sure it's necessary(does W10 even add the "-Shortcut" Suffix?). I don't know what other UWT 3.1 tweaks work with W10.

EDIT: The alternative to removing/uninstalling OneDrive is to use Autoruns. First exit OneDrive(you'll be prompted whether you're sure you want to). Then run Autoruns and, under the Everything tab, uncheck the box next to OneDrive under HKCU\Software\Microsoft\CurrentVersion\Run. This will effectively prevent OneDrive from ever running(unless you choose it to).

Self-ban reinstated.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 9, 2015)

Removing OneDrive and uninstalling apps worked fine ..... seems that after updating to Build 10166 OneDrive and the removed apps are back, but then again a new build=replacing the whole core system.
Removing it once again and voila......


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 18, 2015)

The Privacy/ General gives me that option to change greyed out by default, OFF, yay! w10 Enterprise x64 build 10240 after activating if that matters. I do see in red font at the top: Some settings are managed by your organization. (see screeny)



MrGenius said:


> Temporarily unbanning myself for this.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread that you can, I presume, disable the keylogger. At least to some extent. There's an On/Off switch found in Settings under Privacy \ General labeled "Send Microsoft info about how I write to help us improve typing and writing in the future".
> 
> ...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 18, 2015)

does anyone know how to remove the login screen? i installed the preveiw on one of my secondary machines a couple months ago, and admittedly didn't look TOO far into removing it, but I DO know i was set to NO password when i installed it, and then it was on....

just to be clear, by log in screen i mean where you need to enter Your microsoft account and password.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> does anyone know how to remove the login screen? i installed the preveiw on one of my secondary machines a couple months ago, and admittedly didn't look TOO far into removing it, but I DO know i was set to NO password when i installed it, and then it was on....
> 
> just to be clear, by log in screen i mean where you need to enter Your microsoft account and password.



Type "netplwiz" in the search box and fill in your details.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

this thread will become very useful, very fast


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2015)

Make updates manually managed, and disable auto-driver updates:

EDIT:  The method posted here, while simple, no longer works with RTM, see below for the tweak repeated in an RTM friendly manner..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Make updates manually managed, and disable auto-driver updates:
> 
> You can disable driver updates and only driver updates via the following registry key (it's protected, so you'll have to take ownership).
> 
> ...



how does it behave, once you've done this? and how do you take ownership of it?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 18, 2015)

Mussels said:


> how does it behave, once you've done this? and how do you take ownership of it?



Change the permissions by right clicking it.  Make your main admin account the "Owner" under advanced. 

In my experience, this will prevent it from offering driver updates at all.  It will still do other updates when you manually click to scan (whole-hog, without choosing which ones)

Not tested extensively, but worked for me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 18, 2015)

Subbed


----------



## newconroer (Jul 18, 2015)

Any tweaks (other than the normal services stripping) to help Windows boot/login?
It takes way longer than Windows 8 for me on a mechanical drive and I only have three programs that kick off upon login.

It feels like Vista.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

*The following tweaks are best combined together.  Actually, they are ordered by requirement (meaning as you go down the list, the tweak is more complex and requires every tweak above it).  It's like this because Windows Update is a b#@%!.  Nevertheless, each invidual tweak is separated by a bold text header for your convenience.

Also, the tweaks are best done before connecting to the internet from a FRESH RTM INSTALL.  I recomend a fresh RTM install with the network cable unplugged and doing this tweak IMMEDIATELY or things may get weird.*

*1.)  Stop Automatic Windows Update (will only run when prompted):
*
Click start.  Type "gpedit.msc"  Now open the following folders in the resulting thingamajig that opened:

Computer Configuration -> Adminstrative Templates ->Windows Components ->Select "Windows Update"

In the right pane there's a bunch of stuff. Double click "Configure Automatic Updates."  Set it to disabled, and save and reboot.

*2.) Stop windows automatic driver updates.*
_This one is hard, but you deserve a windows that doesn't hold your hand so much._ 
_Do it, most of my tweaks require it anyhow_*. *
This has only been tested for a day, but seems to work great!  It's a bit of a doozy however...  but you really need it if you want to have an unsigned driver of any kind!

Click start.  type "regedit" without the quotes.  Hit enter/click and open the regedit app.

You'll see a big folder tree.  Don't mess around in it, only do what I say as the registry is dangerous and that app opens as admin!

You want to navigate to the following folder in that tree:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate

Once there, expand that folder and the subfolders "ExpressionEvaluators" and "UpdateHandlers"

These keys control what Windows update will do automatically.  Microsoft has naturally locked this down because we are all babies and don't know how our PC's work.   We need to use their own tools against them, and take ownership, as well as prevent Microsoft from later taking it back!

You'll need to do the following part of this guide *twice*, once for "ExpressionEvaluators" which I will demo with, and once for "UpdateHandlers" (just follow the same instructions and substitute "ExpressionEvaluators" with "UpdateHandlers" in the text.

Don't worry, I'll remind you at the end to do this.

Let's start with "ExpressionEvaluators"

To do this, right click "ExpressionEvaluators" and select "Permissions."  Now click the "Advanced" button at the bottom.  At the top (next to "Owner") select the blue "Change" text.  (you may get warnings now about permissions, or maybe even earlier than this.  Ignore them and forge ahead).  Enter your local admin account name.  (Mine for example is "Memphis", the use I created at start).  Now check that new Checkbox, the one that says "Replace Owner on Subcontainers and Objects"  Your screen should look like this, substituting your username.






Now click "Apply" (not "OK!")

Now see that list?  Time to take away Microsofts power. 

Select "Trusted Installer" (just single click / highlight it).  Now, hit the "edit" button.  It'll do a dumb summary of permissions that looks like this:






Hit that blue linky-like "Show Advanced Permissions."  You'll see a fancy dialog that is confusing.  Make it look like this:





Hit "OK."  *(Once)*  Don't exit BOTH windows.

Now select "Administrators" and hit "Edit" like before.

Dont' click that "Advanced Permissions" thing this time.  We just want UNLIMITED POWER so we just check "FULL CONTROL" 

Should look like this:






If that's all done, hit ok once to close out of that window.  Now check the box labeled "Replace all child permissions entries with inheritable permissions entries from this object."  Now close all the way out (by hitting "OK"), and get back to the main regedit application window.

now, *ONE LAST STEP: * in the subfolder "ExpressionEvaluators"'s tree, delete the "Drivers" folder.  Just nuke it.  select it and hit the "Delete" key.  It's responsible for all this, so don't feel sorry for it.  It brought this on itself.

Now, if you've not already done the exact same for "UpdateHandlers," repeat this entire gudie from the repeat point" mentioned above with it in mind.  You can do it, I believe in you.  

UPDATED EDIT:  Once you did all that, please go back and set the permissions on the Administrator accounts in advanced back to read only, or Windows will use them to try to restore windows update and break it again.  You can simply check the "Read only" simple checkbox and then send it down the tree again with that check the box labeled "Replace all child permissions entries with inheritable permissions entries from this object."   You should know how to do this by now. 

*3.) Loading unsigned drivers (Works on Build 10240 RTM)
*
This is useful as heck for some older computers who may lack WHQL certs up to windows 10 standards.

Go to Start-> Settings -> Recovery -> Advanced Startup.  In the resultant menu, click the "Troubleshoot" tile.  Select "startup settings."  It will reboot.  Then, you'll get a screen like this:





(It's from Windows 8 but 10 is the same).

Press "7" on your keyboard once.

On that boot and only that boot, load your unsigned drivers you need.  They'll load with a warning.  Click ok on the warning and they will load.  Once loaded, they will stay loaded on subsequent reboots.  If you need to load other unsigned drivers after next reboot, you will need to repeat the above process (but the drivers you loaded will stay loaded).

This goes great with my "Stop windows driver updates" and "Stop Automatic Updates" (above) tweaks.  If you don't combine with those, Windows will likely insist on "updating" your unsigned driver.

*Thanks for reading!  Enjoy the tweaks!*


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

one question: if the automatic updates are disabled, does that mean it will only download them after you load the windows update via the control panel?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> one question: if the automatic updates are disabled, does that mean it will only download them after you load the windows update via the control panel?



Only will download and install when you click "check for updates" in my experience, yes.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Only will download and install when you click "check for updates" in my experience, yes.



next question: that actually has a setting option for 'notify before downloading' - does that work, or is that setting a leftover from 8.1?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Mussels said:


> next question: that actually has a setting option for 'notify before downloading' - does that work, or is that setting a leftover from 8.1?



Leftover I'm pretty sure.  Trying it had windows auto updating in my experience.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Leftover I'm pretty sure.  Trying it had windows auto updating in my experience.



good good. the main issue i had was not choosing when to download, so that solves my biggest windows 10 issue.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep, and if that's all you want you can skip the big scary tweaks after it.  They are mostly for old computers that need funky drivers...  my old toughbook with Intel Integrated would BSOD with Windows Update drivers if left to it's own devices.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Yep, and if that's all you want you can skip the big scary tweaks after it.  They are mostly for old computers that need funky drivers...  my old toughbook with Intel Integrated would BSOD with Windows Update drivers if left to it's own devices.



i think that tweak alone is going to be the lifesaver of windows. they really, REALLY need an option to choose when to *DOWNLOAD* not just when to install.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

I couldn't agree more.  In particular, driver updates need a button to be excluded as well from the automatic processing.

This was me yesterday.  Can you feel the frustration before I figured it out?  It was oozing.



R-T-B said:


> I'm about ready to give up on 10.  It's not that I don't like it...  I do!  But microsoft is actively working to break workarounds to "fix" (as in neuter) auto driver updates.  They've even gone so far as to deliberately break group policy keys that should manage this...  If I don't find a legitimate fix soon, I'm out.
> 
> Microsoft seriously has their head up their ass if they think this is going to be accepted...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

Here's yet another reason automatic driver updates are bad for microsoft's image as a company, by the way.  You just can't trust some companies drivers to be unintrusive and STFU during things as basic as install:






This was what inspired me to make my tweak, ironically.  Same thing happened to me during the initial upgrade I had to do for licensing reasons.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 19, 2015)

A small revision was done to my guide.  Please pay special attention to this (changed) section:



> If that's all done, hit ok once to close out of that window.  Now check the box labeled "Replace all child permissions entries with inheritable permissions entries from this object."  Now close all the way out (by hitting "OK"), and get back to the main regedit application window.



I also tagged an additonal update above in the guide itself (near the end of the driver disable tweak) to better preserve the settings.


----------



## AxGaming (Jul 20, 2015)

@W1zzard thanks for the tutorial, helped me a lot, I began to use a few hours and I like it quite this O.S


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 20, 2015)

No need to tweak WU with enterprise edition, yay!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> No need to tweak WU with enterprise edition, yay!



I so wish that was available in retail channels.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 20, 2015)

^ Seek the .esd version then convert, Win10 EpE is available. Retail channels? OEM channels.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> ^ Seek the .esd version then convert, Win10 EpE is available. Retail channels? OEM channels.



I thought it only allowed KMS and corporate licensing.  Where can I buy it from an OEM?  I'd be all over that.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 20, 2015)

OEM leakage is what I am referring to.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

Of course the ISO is available.  But how do you legally license it?

I only buy my software legally.  Not judging you, but you can see how it frustrates me they won't even take my money.


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 20, 2015)

Call MS and ask to pay for a license, tickle them with money & kindness.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Of course the ISO is available.  But how do you legally license it?
> 
> I only buy my software legally.  Not judging you, but you can see how it frustrates me they won't even take my money.



too be honest there is no reason not to legally own windows 10. It kind of irritates me people are spilling nonsense about KMS and activators all over the web. anyone on the average sophistication level atleast here on TPU probably own several windows 7 licenses at the least. Not to mention with all the sketch 3rd aprty site searching and scans with AV and dll hacks and reboots and step 4: unplug Ethernet cable you could just make a Ms account format to 7 upgrade to 10 and clean format if you so choose sign in again and be activated in the same amount of time.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Here's yet another reason automatic driver updates are bad for microsoft's image as a company, by the way.  You just can't trust some companies drivers to be unintrusive and STFU during things as basic as install:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i got the same thing and it shits me up the wall, everytime i upgraded win10 that popped up and basically paused the install til i got rid of it.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2015)

you can streamline this process by writing a powershell script that uses setACL https://helgeklein.com/setacl/
we use it at work to lockout the registry from tardware


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 20, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> too be honest there is no reason not to legally own windows 10. It kind of irritates me people are spilling nonsense about KMS and activators all over the web. anyone on the average sophistication level atleast here on TPU probably own several windows 7 licenses at the least. Not to mention with all the sketch 3rd aprty site searching and scans with AV and dll hacks and reboots and step 4: unplug Ethernet cable you could just make a Ms account format to 7 upgrade to 10 and clean format if you so choose sign in again and be activated in the same amount of time.



Volume Key Licenses, find a way.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> Volume Key Licenses, find a way.


microsoft dropped using VLK's with Xp you are talking about local KMS activation


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> you can streamline this process by writing a powershell script that uses setACL https://helgeklein.com/setacl/
> we use it at work to lockout the registry from tardware



I figured there was a way.  Thanks.  I'll read up on that and make an "easy to use script" soon (few days). 



Solaris17 said:


> too be honest there is no reason not to legally own windows 10. It kind of irritates me people are spilling nonsense about KMS and activators all over the web. anyone on the average sophistication level atleast here on TPU probably own several windows 7 licenses at the least. Not to mention with all the sketch 3rd aprty site searching and scans with AV and dll hacks and reboots and step 4: unplug Ethernet cable you could just make a Ms account format to 7 upgrade to 10 and clean format if you so choose sign in again and be activated in the same amount of time.



It irritates me too...  But I try not to judge people.  He may have more important things to spend money on, I was once a "ramen noodles college student" myself who had to skimp on everything so he could afford school and decent flavor packets. 

That may or may not be the case here.   Again, I try not to judge.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2015)

<hasn't paid for a copy of windows since 98SE


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> <hasn't paid for a copy of windows since 98SE



Not my place to judge...  I'm a known goodie-two shoes anyhow.  Besides you gave me awesome script advice.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Not my place to judge...  I'm a known goodie-two shoes anyhow.  Besides you gave me awesome script advice.


why so serious


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 20, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> why so serious



Because daddy slipped a razor in between my lips, and then batman beat the shit out of me.

I hate the world.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 20, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Because daddy slipped a razor in between my lips, and then batman beat the shit out of me.
> 
> I hate the world.


so do I we should be internet friends


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 21, 2015)

interesting bit of information
if you use a certain windows 7 "activation method" you can upgrade to windows 10 and it will generate you a legit fully re-usable windows 10 key
GJ microsoft


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 21, 2015)

The key is not generated.

If it thinks the activation is valid it tags the HWID as activated using a generic key.

You can't use the key on another computer though.  That generic key (*VK7JG-NPHTM-C97JM-9MPGT-3V66T)* will only work on HWID auth'd machines.

I posted that a while ago:  https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/..._10240_did_you_get_assigned_a_licenseproduct/

I don't see why they don't just give it away personally...  it's already infested with data gathering metricware you can be sure they'll sell to third parties...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 22, 2015)

I tweaked my desktop experience by installing Linux Mint.


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 22, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> I tweaked my desktop experience by installing Linux Mint.


some of us enjoy computers that do more then open a webpage 
:trollface:


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> some of us enjoy computers that do more then open a webpage
> :trollface:



Linux can do more than that, but seriously, mint?

Try gentoo.  Use a real linux.

/fellow troll powers, activate!


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 22, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Linux can do more than that, but seriously, mint?
> 
> Try gentoo.  Use a real linux.
> 
> /fellow troll powers, activate!


but I won't wanna spend hours compiling my operating system
or every application on the system for that matter


----------



## erixx (Jul 22, 2015)

This thread (created by no one less than our W1zzard) about tweaks?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 22, 2015)

erixx said:


> This thread (created by no one less than our W1zzard) about tweaks?



Came in here thinking @W1zzard was talking about twerks 

Oh and subbed


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> but I won't wanna spend hours compiling my operating system
> or every application on the system for that matter



But it runs FAST!

Back on topic:

Windows 10 and my tweaks have a nasty side effect if using nvidia hardware:  No latest drivers for you!  I have taken to restoring those keys and using a standard tweak script, hide_drivers.vbs.  Run this (as administrator) from the commandline like this:  "cscript hide_drivers.vbs".   Do this before Windows update every time, and it will hide drivers you don't want and allow you to get ones you do:

http://www.thinkscopes.com/download/windows-10-hide-drivers-script/


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

Added tweak to enable apps to start under Administrator account


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 29, 2015)

Windows 10 can now be downloaded via a MediaCreationTool to either an USB stick or an ISO file
Link: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 29, 2015)

I forgot, I definitely need to /tag this. Thanks Wizz


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 29, 2015)

can someone answer which version of win10 is better? For a Desktop Home PC? I can read, but I didnt know if maybe one had an advantaje over the others , or if one didnt have forced updates for example.
Home
Home N
Home Single Language
Pro
Pro N
Also , 10 has a x86 option, a x64 option, and then a BOTH option..I run 64 bit(win7). is there benefit to running the "Both" option?


----------



## pmcguire (Jul 29, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> *Remove as many Apps as possible* (more than you could remove by clicking uninstall)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




What would be the opposite of that? For example if someone hypothetically, really stupidly ran that command without checking (nor caring) what it actually did. Not that anyone would do such a thing of course


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

pmcguire said:


> What would be the opposite of that? For example if someone hypothetically, really stupidly ran that command without checking (nor caring) what it actually did. Not that anyone would do such a thing of course


No idea, it doesn't break your system. It will remove all the apps that are listed in the Apps & Features screen, including the ones which have "uninstall" disabled






Edit: Looks like it removes Windows Store too, which might be something you'd like to keep  I've updated the original tweak in the first first to skip Windows Store


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

Updated the first post with better info on app uninstallation


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 29, 2015)

You can clean up another 20 GB space on your C drive if you run "cleanmgr.exe" and choose system files an tick of the previous windows installations.


----------



## suraswami (Jul 29, 2015)

I am now getting interested to try out W10.  How dumb of a laptop can this run on?

Have an old Dell D410 that has the slowest hard drive but has 2GB ram.  Currently running W7 flawlessly.  Can I just hit upgrade?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh - I just noticed that scheduled drive optimizing is turned on again in W10 - I had that disabled in W8.1 prior to upgrading.
Not good if you are running SSD based disks......


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 29, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> Oh - I just noticed that scheduled drive optimizing is turned on again in W10 - I had that disabled in W8.1 prior to upgrading.
> Not good if you are running SSD based disks......


My Windows 10 has detected the SSD and running defrag will only trim free space and not rearrange files


----------



## broken pixel (Jul 29, 2015)

Windows defrag is fine to run on SSD drives. It optimizes SSD drives & does not actually defrag them.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 30, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> My Windows 10 has detected the SSD and running defrag will only trim free space and not rearrange files



And you are sure that W10 detects it is a SSD? In my "current status" it says all drives needs optimisation, both SSD and conventional drives.
Will it say defragmentation in "current status" instead of optimisation for conventinal drives - if needed, and only optimisation for SSD´s?

Okay - forget my question - just read a blog from MS - W10 detects the SSD and only sends TRIM commands to the drive - so it only optimize SSD´s......


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 30, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> can someone answer which version of win10 is better? For a Desktop Home PC? I can read, but I didnt know if maybe one had an advantaje over the others , or if one didnt have forced updates for example.
> Home
> Home N
> Home Single Language
> ...


Same question here, I have 8.1 Pro on all my systems, so I'm downloading the pro image, but what's the difference between regular "pro" and "pro n"?


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 30, 2015)

"n" is for the EU where its mandated by law to present a choice of internet browsers Post-install 
it used to also mean no WMP/WMC but since W10 dropped those anyway
thats the only difference


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 30, 2015)

Got a cool little thing in the mail today too!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 30, 2015)

Subd


----------



## Ahhzz (Jul 30, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> "n" is for the EU where its mandated by law to present a choice of internet browsers Post-install
> it used to also mean no WMP/WMC but since W10 dropped those anyway
> thats the only difference


Actually, that should be Sans IE. I'm not sure if the "N" version would now be without "Edge", but I would guess so.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2015)

two more tweaks added


----------



## Jetster (Jul 30, 2015)

Sub


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> And you are sure that W10 detects it is a SSD? In my "current status" it says all drives needs optimisation, both SSD and conventional drives.
> Will it say defragmentation in "current status" instead of optimisation for conventinal drives - if needed, and only optimisation for SSD´s?
> 
> Okay - forget my question - just read a blog from MS - W10 detects the SSD and only sends TRIM commands to the drive - so it only optimize SSD´s......



Yeah i looks that way if you check


----------



## MakeDeluxe (Jul 30, 2015)

Just a quick heads-up, removing OneDrive seemed to also remove the insides of the Documents folder for me. Luckily there wasn't anything too important in there, just some save files.

So if you do remove it, backup your Documents just in case.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 30, 2015)

MakeDeluxe said:


> Just a quick heads-up, removing OneDrive seemed to also remove the insides of the Documents folder for me. Luckily there wasn't anything too important in there, just some save files.
> 
> So if you do remove it, backup your Documents just in case.


Tested in a virtual machine, all files are still there


----------



## Steevo (Jul 30, 2015)

What does doing a in place upgrade break?


For example, all my videos, pictures, games, tools, and random junk is on my disk array, and windows and programs that need speed are on my SSD. Do I get to reinstall a bunch of crap after I get done letting MS screw with my system?


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2015)

in-place upgrade broke nothing on the test bench. you can fresh install after your system shows up in your Microsoft user account, it seems.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2015)

can someone make a clear event log batch plz ?


----------



## hat (Aug 2, 2015)

Would there be any performance benefit from removing the metro apps/onedrive etc?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 2, 2015)

app uninstaller package names aren't working on my machine


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> app uninstaller package names aren't working on my machine


are you running in an elevated command prompt/powershell?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 2, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> are you running in an elevated command prompt/powershell?


Remove-AppxPackage : Deployment failed with HRESULT: 0x80073CF1, Package was not found.
Windows cannot remove Microsoft.3DBuilder_10.0.0.0_x64__8wekyb3d8bbwe because the current user does not have that
package installed. Use Get-AppxPackage to see the list of packages installed.
yea its saying it can't find the package here is the output from getxapp package


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 2, 2015)

^ That output is telling you that program does not exist so it cant uninstall it. Also some programs will not let you uninstall them like anything related to cortona.

I did a powershell command & it wipped all the apps even the store, woohoo!


----------



## Nordic (Aug 2, 2015)

hat said:


> Would there be any performance benefit from removing the metro apps/onedrive etc?


As far as I can tell, they take up hdd space and maybe .01% cpu.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 2, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> ^ That output is telling you that program does not exist so it cant uninstall it. Also some programs will not let you uninstall them like anything related to cortona.
> 
> I did a powershell command & it wipped all the apps even the store, woohoo!


NSS


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 2, 2015)

@W1zzard looks like the hashing/version is different on some systems
this syntax works better
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *3d* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *bing* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *solit* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *people* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *zune* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *photos* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *phone* | Remove-AppxPackage"
powershell "Get-AppxPackage *communi* | Remove-AppxPackage"
someone already compiled all the tweaks listed into a handy choice driven .cmd file
you can get that from here 
http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/63498-Windows-10-TNBT-(The-next-big-tweak)-official-thread


----------



## RCoon (Aug 3, 2015)

How to stop Windows 10 from automatically installing new and updated drivers constantly (particularly for GPU users with stable drivers)


Right click "My Computer"
Click "Properties"
Click on "Hardware" tab
Click "Device Installation Settings"
Tick the "No, let me choose what to do"
Tick "Never install driver software from Windows Update"


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 3, 2015)

RCoon said:


> How to stop Windows 10 from automatically installing new and updated drivers constantly (particularly for GPU users with stable drivers)
> 
> 
> Right click "My Computer"
> ...




That doesn't stop windows update from grabbing them on next run, at least it didn't back in the RTM days.  It simply stops a secondary process from installing them immediately.


----------



## skippy258 (Aug 3, 2015)

If you hate ads.... from Microsoft, then go here : http://choice.microsoft.com/en-us/opt-out   You can turn off Personalized ads in the browser also Personalized ads wherever I use my Microsoft account as well.

Edit: quote from  privacy and cookies section of windows 10 privacy statement

*Advertising.* Many of our services are supported by advertising. We use the data we collect to help select the ads Microsoft delivers - whether on our own services or on services offered by third parties. The ads we select may be based on your current location, search query, or the content you are viewing. Other ads are targeted based on your likely interests or other information that we learn about you over time using demographic data, search queries, interests and favorites, usage data, and location data - which we refer to as "interest-based advertising" in this statement. .


----------



## DigDeep (Aug 3, 2015)

I used tweaks, but then I changed my mind and I wanted to use windows apps, so I went to C:\Program Files\WindowsApps folder, wich was locked, but I right clicked it and use Take ownership.

That way I get all my apps back in that folder(740mb), but now I cant figure it out, how to make these apps to work.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 3, 2015)

If you have UAC disabled, metro apps won't work.
I use the calculator every now and then and the desktop calc is not included.
You can either copy and paste the win 7/8 calc and use that or install MS Calculator Plus: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21622


----------



## DigDeep (Aug 3, 2015)

I used those commands,

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/

but I changed my mind, and want to use apps, how do I reverse that.


I did not use command to permanently remove apps (delete their installation files, frees up another 500 MB), so there is still some hope to restore them.


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> If you have UAC disabled, metro apps won't work.
> I use the calculator every now and then and the desktop calc is not included.
> You can either copy and paste the win 7/8 calc and use that or install MS Calculator Plus: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21622



I downloaded and installed the calculator yet if I run calc, nothing. :


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> in-place upgrade broke nothing on the test bench. you can fresh install after your system shows up in your Microsoft user account, it seems.


@cadaveca  I seen this mentioned before and probably by you. When you say after you system shows up in your Microsoft account, do you have to log into the system with you live account before it will show up? I don't log into my rig with the live account and on my laptop that I have already did the win 10 upgrade I also don't log in it with the live account. It is not showing in my Microsoft account.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> If you have UAC disabled, metro apps won't work.
> I use the calculator every now and then and the desktop calc is not included.
> You can either copy and paste the win 7/8 calc and use that or install MS Calculator Plus: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21622



I have it, it was automatically installed.


----------



## hat (Aug 4, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> That doesn't stop windows update from grabbing them on next run, at least it didn't back in the RTM days.  It simply stops a secondary process from installing them immediately.


Kind of misleading isn't it? It does say 'never' install...


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 4, 2015)

hat said:


> Kind of misleading isn't it? It does say 'never' install...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 4, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> @cadaveca  I seen this mentioned before and probably by you. When you say after you system shows up in your Microsoft account, do you have to log into the system with you live account before it will show up? I don't log into my rig with the live account and on my laptop that I have already did the win 10 upgrade I also don't log in it with the live account. It is not showing in my Microsoft account.


YEp, gotta log it in.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 4, 2015)

Same tweaks I've been using since win7.  Also try FolderOptionsX with Classicshell for explorer.  If you drag and drop a file into a folder,  it won't go into a subfolder automatically.  Wizmouse to auto highlight the window you're over.
I'll dig up my extensive toolkit I use that I find also works with Win10.  Yamicasoft Windows Manager 8 works as well,  and you can tweak a lot of settings with that.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 4, 2015)

AsRock said:


> I have it, it was automatically installed.


Where did you find it, System folder?


----------



## Basard (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> If you have UAC disabled, metro apps won't work.
> I use the calculator every now and then and the desktop calc is not included.
> You can either copy and paste the win 7/8 calc and use that or install MS Calculator Plus: https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=21622



LOL.... I downloaded it... looks like something that would install from my old Biostar TF-550 CD   cool!  (i wish i could find a screenshot of that nonsense)


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> Where did you find it, System folder?



Start \ all Apps  under C, Calc

The .exe was located in C:\Windows\System32


----------



## silkstone (Aug 4, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Start \ all Apps  under C, Calc
> 
> The .exe was located in C:\Windows\System32



When I try to load that calculator, it tells me I can't run it with UAC turned off.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> When I try to load that calculator, it tells me I can't run it with UAC turned off.



Weird, don't seem to do that for me.


----------



## silkstone (Aug 4, 2015)

Weird.
The program won't launch from the system32 folder either. No notifications, it just does noting when double-clicked


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> YEp, gotta log it in.


Can you say, only log in once and it will be happy or does it need to always be logged in with the live account?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 4, 2015)

@W1zzard here is a another one
edit: found a better way

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll]


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell]


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\open]
"MuiVerb"="@photoviewer.dll,-3043"


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\open\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,72,00,75,00,\
6e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,22,00,25,\
00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,46,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,\
25,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,20,00,50,00,68,00,6f,\
00,74,00,6f,00,20,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,5c,00,50,00,68,00,\
6f,00,74,00,6f,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
00,22,00,2c,00,20,00,49,00,6d,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,\
5f,00,46,00,75,00,6c,00,6c,00,73,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,65,00,6e,00,20,00,25,\
00,31,00,00,00


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\open\DropTarget]
"Clsid"="{FFE2A43C-56B9-4bf5-9A79-CC6D4285608A}"


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\print]


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\print\command]
@=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,74,00,25,\
00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,72,00,75,00,\
6e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,33,00,32,00,2e,00,65,00,78,00,65,00,20,00,22,00,25,\
00,50,00,72,00,6f,00,67,00,72,00,61,00,6d,00,46,00,69,00,6c,00,65,00,73,00,\
25,00,5c,00,57,00,69,00,6e,00,64,00,6f,00,77,00,73,00,20,00,50,00,68,00,6f,\
00,74,00,6f,00,20,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,5c,00,50,00,68,00,\
6f,00,74,00,6f,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,65,00,72,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,\
00,22,00,2c,00,20,00,49,00,6d,00,61,00,67,00,65,00,56,00,69,00,65,00,77,00,\
5f,00,46,00,75,00,6c,00,6c,00,73,00,63,00,72,00,65,00,65,00,6e,00,20,00,25,\
00,31,00,00,00


[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Applications\photoviewer.dll\shell\print\DropTarget]
"Clsid"="{60fd46de-f830-4894-a628-6fa81bc0190d}"


----------



## AsRock (Aug 4, 2015)

silkstone said:


> Weird.
> The program won't launch from the system32 folder either. No notifications, it just does noting when double-clicked



Just turn UAC on lol, what harm is it going to do ?.


----------



## DigDeep (Aug 4, 2015)

I used those commands,

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-tweaks.214172/

but I changed my mind, and want to use apps, how do I reverse that.


I did not use command to permanently remove apps (delete their installation files, frees up another 500 MB), .

Apps install packages are in crogram files/windows apps i want to use windows photo viewer and calculator .etc, how can i reverse those commands, because if I click on calc.exe nothing happens


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 4, 2015)

Windows 10 god mode. 
Create a new folder on your Windows desktop (New > Folder) and save it with the text below:

*GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}*


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 4, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> I've started to look into Windows 10 for desktop and benchmarking usage.
> 
> Share the tweaks you find useful, I'll integrate them into first post.
> 
> ...



has anybody made an app that disables the torrenting and dozens of privacy settings? like a one click button.


----------



## tabascosauz (Aug 4, 2015)

VulkanBros said:


> And you are sure that W10 detects it is a SSD? In my "current status" it says all drives needs optimisation, both SSD and conventional drives.
> Will it say defragmentation in "current status" instead of optimisation for conventinal drives - if needed, and only optimisation for SSD´s?
> 
> Okay - forget my question - just read a blog from MS - W10 detects the SSD and only sends TRIM commands to the drive - so it only optimize SSD´s......



Relax. You should see this in the defrag menu (which is also called Defrag and Optimize Drives, I don't remember it being called that before).


----------



## ruff0r (Aug 4, 2015)

Remove the pop up every time you start a game asking if you want to record your game play with GAME DVR.

Lunch the XboX app log into a Microsoft account (yes you have to log in into that app with an Microsoft account )





and turn it off on the options menu. havnt tested FPs improvement yet.

Allso a lot of people including myself have a strange short noise every time a 3D program is lunched anyone can figure that one out?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 4, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can you say, only log in once and it will be happy or does it need to always be logged in with the live account?


You may need to stay logged in. There is a local account, and a live account, both are different. Not sure how activation works with either one, but I do know that for those of us doing the preview, you did need to log in then because of the whole Insider thing. I use OneDrive, so am ALWAYS logged in to live, even on WIn8.1.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 4, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> You may need to stay logged in. There is a local account, and a live account, both are different. Not sure how activation works with either one, but I do know that for those of us doing the preview, you did need to log in then because of the whole Insider thing. I use OneDrive, so am ALWAYS logged in to live, even on WIn8.1.


Makes sense to me buddy.


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2015)

Thought this might go here... one annoying thing I found today. In previous versions of Windows, if I clicked on the clock on the bottom right, a small calendar would appear. Now, in W10, it doesn't. Sure there's the Calendar app, which is fine, but I'm used to having it come up when I clicked on the clock... not a huge deal, just something I'd like to change if I could. Since I brought that up, I may as well bring up the control panel as well. Ever since I stated using computers, I got used to the control panel being right there on the right hand side of the start menu, with an arrow that opened up to everything I could do in the control panel. Now I go digging for it in "all apps" and then the control panel window opens up with my options.


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Thought this might go here... one annoying thing I found today. In previous versions of Windows, if I clicked on the clock on the bottom right, a small calendar would appear. Now, in W10, it doesn't. Sure there's the Calendar app, which is fine, but I'm used to having it come up when I clicked on the clock... not a huge deal, just something I'd like to change if I could. Since I brought that up, I may as well bring up the control panel as well. Ever since I stated using computers, I got used to the control panel being right there on the right hand side of the start menu, with an arrow that opened up to everything I could do in the control panel. Now I go digging for it in "all apps" and then the control panel window opens up with my options.


wut try clicking the clock again .,...


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> has anybody made an app that disables the torrenting and dozens of privacy settings? like a one click button.


Yes I have seen an open sourced App available online already, sorry forgot the link.
edit, found it: http://www.zdnet.com/article/want-t...=nl.e551&s_cid=e551&ttag=e551&ftag=TRE7ed2633
It may not do all you want but it's a start.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 5, 2015)

hat said:


> Thought this might go here... one annoying thing I found today. In previous versions of Windows, if I clicked on the clock on the bottom right, a small calendar would appear. Now, in W10, it doesn't. Sure there's the Calendar app, which is fine, but I'm used to having it come up when I clicked on the clock... not a huge deal, just something I'd like to change if I could. Since I brought that up, I may as well bring up the control panel as well. Ever since I stated using computers, I got used to the control panel being right there on the right hand side of the start menu, with an arrow that opened up to everything I could do in the control panel. Now I go digging for it in "all apps" and then the control panel window opens up with my options.




Try left clicking the clock.


----------



## hat (Aug 5, 2015)

It's a no-go. I can click it as many times as I want, calendar doesn't come up...

I found this... now, I do get a calendar that comes up, but it doesn't look like the ones you guys are showing... looks like an old(er) calendar. Guess MS didn't want to give me the new one or something...  works fine for me though.


----------



## george2nice (Aug 5, 2015)

Excuse me plz, is it true that the Windows 10 only last for a month


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 5, 2015)

george2nice said:


> Excuse me plz, is it true that the Windows 10 only last for a month


No.


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 5, 2015)

george2nice said:


> Excuse me plz, is it true that the Windows 10 only last for a month



30 days to go back to the OS you upgraded from.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 5, 2015)

broken pixel said:


> 30 days to go back to the OS you upgraded from.


^ this


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 6, 2015)

Privacy tweaks...


*Turn Cortana Off*. Bring up the Start menu and start typing. Click on the notebook icon in the left sidebar and choose Settings. From there, you can turn off Cortana.
*Search online and include web results*. When you turn off Cortana, you’ll see this option appear. You can turn it off if you’d rather not get web search suggestions from the Start menu, which log your typing and send it back to Microsoft so you can get live-updating predictions, just like you do on Google.com or in Chrome and Firefox.
*Getting to Know You. *In Settings > Privacy > Speech, Inking, & Typing, you’ll find a feature called “Getting to Know You”. This is probably the most sweeping privacy setting on the system, and even after turning off Cortana, you’ll have to disable this setting. Just click the “Stop Getting to Know Me” button to turn it off.
*Cloud Info.* Turning off Getting to Know You removes info from your device, but you’ll have to remove it from the cloud separately. In that same window, click “Go to Bing and manage personal info for all your devices” to clear the Getting to Know You Data from your Microsoft account.



If you head to Settings > Privacy > Feedback & Diagnostics, you’ll see two settings:

*Feedback frequency*: Windows will occasionally ask you for feedback so you can send Microsoft your thoughts on Windows 10. If you’d rather it not bug you with such things, you can change it to Never.
*Diagnostic and usage data*: This feature can send a lot of data back to Microsoft, including how often you use certain apps, which apps you use most often, and memory snapshots (which can inadvertently include parts of a document you’re working on if something crashes). You can change this to Full, Enhanced, or Basic. You can read more about what each of these to here.

Microsoft doesn’t let you turn off diagnostics completely, except on Enterprise versions of Windows. The Basic setting, they say, is data that is “vital to the operation of Windows”, including Windows Update and malicious software protection.


some may be duplicated. I found this info on Lifehacker, if anyone wants the full article.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 6, 2015)

Im not sure if anyone has encountered this , but my "shut Down" button doesnt shut my win 10 down.It goes black, and then comes right back on...I read online that holding the Shift button would resolve this, and it Did, but id Really rather not have to hold it on every shut down.

Does anyone know of a fix?

Also, has anyone heard of people having trouble with Sleep mode? mine just wakes right back up.MS please.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> Im not sure if anyone has encountered this , but my "shut Down" button doesnt shut my win 10 down.It goes black, and then comes right back on...I read online that holding the Shift button would resolve this, and it Did, but id Really rather not have to hold it on every shut down.
> 
> Does anyone know of a fix?
> 
> Also, has anyone heard of people having trouble with Sleep mode? mine just wakes right back up.MS please.



Look under Power Options in Control panel, the button settings in particular.  It's called something like "Fast startup" IIRC.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 6, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> Look under Power Options in Control panel, the button settings in particular. It's called something like "Fast startup" IIRC.



Yup, that fixed the shut down problem . Thank You.. Now i Would like to resolve the sleep issue. I use sleep 95% of the time. The options for the most part seem very similar to win7, but I've had no luck.


----------



## BumbleBee (Aug 6, 2015)

don't just set the monitor and sleep to "never" you have to change the power plan because things like "turn hard disk off: 20 minutes" are on by default.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 6, 2015)

BumbleBee said:


> don't just set the monitor and sleep to "never" you have to change the power plan because things like "turn hard disk off: 20 minutes" are on by default.



yeah i know...but none of those option have changed, from what i had them set to in Win 7, so im @ a loss


----------



## t_ski (Aug 7, 2015)

I continually find that sleep or S3/S4 modes mess up more things than they help.  I recently disabled hibernation on my PC and fixed a lot of weird things that were happening.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 7, 2015)

Sleep is working perfect for me. Having a few issues with programs showing up after install.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2015)

Did you choose the option to keep apps and files?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> @W1zzard looks like the hashing/version is different on some systems
> this syntax works better
> powershell "Get-AppxPackage *3d* | Remove-AppxPackage"
> powershell "Get-AppxPackage *bing* | Remove-AppxPackage"
> ...



I will have to agree, as when i upgraded the fixes work and now i am using a clean install none of them work except onedrive.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 9, 2015)

silkstone said:


> When I try to load that calculator, it tells me I can't run it with UAC turned off.


It says that when you have it turned off in the registry which is the only way to really turn it off.


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 10, 2015)

As you may already know, Windows 10 (as well as Windows 8) allow you to log in with a valid Microsoft account, instead of creating a local account that only works on your machine. However, you may prefer to keep a local account for privacy reasons. If you do, though, some Windows 10 features—like Cortana—may not work. Despite the default behavior, the Windows 10 Store is not one of them. You can still log in to your Microsoft account for _just_ the Store without switching to a full Microsoft account. The process, however, is not terribly obvious. To do so, follow these steps:


Launch the Store from your Start menu.
Click the user icon next to the search box.
Click “Sign-in” from the menu that appears.
Choose “Microsoft account” and log in like normal.
When the “Make it yours” box appears *do not enter your password*. Instead, click “Sign in to just this app instead.”
from Lifehacker


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

Dunno if this has been said already but if you have a device that automatically gets bad drivers from Windows Update, rolling back the driver should prevent auto-update for the device.

Windows 10 was automatically installing Realtek HD Audio Manager.  I hate it.  I rolled back the driver to Microsoft's default driver then uninstalled the software.  It's still using Microsoft's HD audio driver.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 10, 2015)

This is just better:
https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/08/07/disable-automatic-driver-updating-in-windows-10/

Basically, install Win10, let it update everything, disable this driver updating crap and do with the drivers as you want it, without getting your selection of drivers overriden by stupid Windows Update...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 10, 2015)

It's good to automatically update most drivers...except those that cause problems.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never had nvidia drivers update via windows successfully. I mean it'll happen, but it'll be mucked up somehow.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 11, 2015)

Having an issue with my network. Connecting to another PC on my home group is about 50/50. Sometimes it will connect sometimes not. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 11, 2015)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I've never had nvidia drivers update via windows successfully. I mean it'll happen, but it'll be mucked up somehow.



Mine have gone well minus the large cursor issue with the last drivers, but that's fixed now


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Having an issue with my network. Connecting to another PC on my home group is about 50/50. Sometimes it will connect sometimes not. Anyone else having this issue?


I'm not, but my two Windows 10 rigs are wired crunchers.  Is this wired or wireless?  Ruling out all normal network issues and assuming it is Windows 10, is it driver related?


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 11, 2015)

I vote for this being a sticky.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 11, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> This is just better:
> https://rejzor.wordpress.com/2015/08/07/disable-automatic-driver-updating-in-windows-10/
> 
> Basically, install Win10, let it update everything, disable this driver updating crap and do with the drivers as you want it, without getting your selection of drivers overriden by stupid Windows Update...



Does that setting actually work now?

In RTM (day 1 RTM) it did not.  I haven't tried it since.


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 11, 2015)

Not really a tweak as such, but if anyone wants to mess around with the power settings......go hard. I can upload the text file. .



















 

 

Ah wait that's for W7, I'll brb with W10 Power Options.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 12, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System /v DisableLogonBackgroundImage /t REG_DWORD /d 1 /f




How do you reverse this action ?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I'm not, but my two Windows 10 rigs are wired crunchers.  Is this wired or wireless?  Ruling out all normal network issues and assuming it is Windows 10, is it driver related?



Wired...Ill check the network adapter driver. Whenit does this I just cancel and try again and it works






Edit: I switched fro the Intel adapter to the Killer Adapter. Same thing. Network discovery is on


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Wired...Ill check the network adapter driver. Whenit does this I just cancel and try again and it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a problem in Win7, do you  have any W7 machines on the network?  It's a permissions error.


If you do, try this:
Go to  Control Panel/Credential Manager on each Windows 7 machine

Under Windows Credentials, type in the name of each machine, username and password


That's it.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2015)

Never had an issue with 7. All pcs have 7 but one with 10.  I try it


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 12, 2015)

bonehead123 said:


> How do you reverse this action ?


Go to that key in regedit and set it to 0


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 12, 2015)

subbed, thanks all for the info.


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 12, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Never had an issue with 7. All pcs have 7 but one with 10.  I try it


Did it work?


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2015)

Ill try it tomorrow when I get home


----------



## Ahhzz (Aug 12, 2015)

Pressing “Windows+Pause Break” (it’s up there next to scroll lock) opens the “System” Window.

Windows 10: In the new version of Windows, Explorer has a section called Quick Access. This includes your frequent folders and recent files. Explorer defaults to opening this page when you open a new window. If you’d rather open the usual This PC, with links to your drives and library folders, follow these steps:


Open a new Explorer window.
Click View in the ribbon.
Click Options.
Under General, next to “Open File Explorer to:” choose “This PC.”
Click OK



credit to Lifehacker.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 12, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> Did it work?



Yep that seam to have fixed it. When I install 10 I changed my login so I could log in a MS account. I just deleted the old one and created a new one


----------



## GLD (Dec 22, 2015)

Bare with me please, I know a lot of you are well versed in this stuff, but does anyone have a easy how to site on installing/running these tweak scripts? I can pull up regedit and modify a  1 to 0, but adding a whole string has me perplexed. This is one I want to pull of first: *Remove background image of Microsoft Windows 10 Logon Screen

*


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 22, 2015)

GLD said:


> Bare with me please, I know a lot of you are well versed in this stuff, but does anyone have a easy how to site on installing/running these tweak scripts? I can pull up regedit and modify a  1 to 0, but adding a whole string has me perplexed. This is one I want to pull of first: *Remove background image of Microsoft Windows 10 Logon Screen
> 
> *



You can use WinAeroTweaker to remove the background of the password screen and turn it into a solid background.


----------



## newconroer (Dec 23, 2015)

Managed to change the login screen background image, but how about the restart/shutdown. It's that same boring blue.


----------



## hat (Jan 1, 2017)

Just popped in to say I just used this again. OneDrive kept popping up nagging me about correcting my password or something. I never use the thing so I cast it into oblivion. I removed all the junky apps too. Did the same on my Plex server machine.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 1, 2017)

appreciate your work here @W1zzard  ....thank You.


----------

